# croissantification



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Just a quick question when baking croissant what causes them to collapse in the very center during the bake?

We are scaling them at @ 140 grams each. Proofing at 80- 85 degrees until doubled.
The boss insist we bake them at 400 f' 8 minutes then finish at 325 for another 17. He is the boss so I cannot change the method./img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif

I am more inclined to think the bake time and temp is screwy. Especially since he has me open the oven door until the temp goes down to 325.

Thought I would throw this out there for the experts to chew on. Otherwise they are pretty darned good.


----------



## cakeface (Mar 20, 2010)

I would agree with you definitely- opening the oven door like that after only 8 minutes will cause the croissants to sink.  It is a very strange system and range of temperatures.


----------



## igannon (Mar 10, 2006)

Its been a while since I baked croissants, so I had to go check a reference...

Migoya, from THE MODERN CAFE, has a method similar to yours. He starts with the oven at 440°, puts the croissants in and put it through a steam cycle (I have never done this part as I never worked with an oven that had steam), and then drop the temp to 375° without opening the door. Bake until brown.

Why your chef has you opening the door, I don't know. That's like the first rule of all laminated pastries....


----------

